# HP printer prints back to front



## beiser (Dec 21, 2010)

I have an HP Deskjet F4135 printer and use Vista Basic Home Edition. The printer operated normally for years printing page order 1,2,3, etc. Suddenly it printed backwards ie. page 3,2,1. I have gone to printing preferences. Setting was for "front to back". In desperation I changed setting to "back to front" and found that it is still printing "back to front:" I reset it to "front to back" and it still prints 3,2,1. I uninstalled printer and reinstalled it. Results same. Has anyone experienced a similar problem? Has there been a fix?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

The is properly referred to as printing in "reverse order" (where the last page prints first).
In the printer settings, look for the "reverse order" option and untick it.

If you already did that, it may be the printer driver needs updating from the HP website. They may have a newer driver for the F4135 than the one you're currently using. The following link will take you directly to their Windows Vista 32-bit drivers page for that printer model:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...3&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=3235308

If driver download doesn't fix the problem, you may want to register & post on the official HP support forum here: http://h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/?category.id=InkJet&lang=en&cc=us


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Some drivers has this glitch problem. Try adding the printer but choosing the option add a printer in the printer folder located in control panel, add the driver HP deskjet 990c for Xp and Vista, Hp deskjet 9600 for windows 7.


----------

